# dirty talk



## DrNo (Jul 27, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Want to spice things up. Thought of bringing some talk to the bedroom. My wife is conservative. How should I approach this?


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont know much.... some pretend talk ´like this perhaps....
tell her she just has to say it and not do it...
Any ideas what could be other acceptable dirty talk?
"I like sucking your d---"
"cum in my mouth"
"f... my ass"
"u big one.."


----------



## DrNo (Jul 27, 2012)

ukv said:


> I dont know much.... some pretend talk ´like this perhaps....
> tell her she just has to say it and not do it...
> Any ideas what could be other acceptable dirty talk?
> "I like sucking your d---"
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrNo (Jul 27, 2012)

Decent. I'll start simple. Instead of going all out with something like "I'd love to watch you get [email protected]#** by two men."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OP - how about just start with telling how horny she makes you. How you think about things (when your at work, on your run, washing the car...) that you/she has done last night or last time you had sex. Tell how sexy she looks when she cums... women want to be desired, adored, cherished... bit like men do!

I like to send my H texts during the day that say very little..but suggest something good is waiting for him at home.

Last naughty text was one telling him i was having an ice-cream in a cone...and it was making me think of him...as i was licking it  I don't actually say anything crude or rude... just suggest some fun awaits him.

He'll usually make his way home early on days like that... and the mood is set.


----------

